# Struggling to get my ST30 registered on the road with DVLA



## mancalledsue (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi there, I have a ST30 (c. 2005) and I bought it about 8 years ago but it has no registration documents. I want to register it so I can drive it on roads as well but filled in a V62 form and sent off my £25 only to get them returned. Does any one know how I might be able to register the tractor, so that it gets a numberplate and can be driven on roads. Would be so grateful for anyone's advice.
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Sue,
First, you should dig through your papers and see if you have a ECWVTA. "Vehicles that don’t have ECWVTA or a HSE certificate of approval can’t legally be sold, used for work or on a public road in the UK." (from the website.)
If you don't have one, you must call the HSE (Health and Safety Executive) to see how they can help you obtain one. Do you have a bill of sale or any paper work on the tractor?








Register a farm vehicle


Your farm vehicle must have the right approval to be registered with the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency - european community whole vehicle type approval, certificate of conformity, tractor cab certificate of approval




www.gov.uk




.


----------



## mancalledsue (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks pogobill - will investigate!


----------

